# Scottish Meet May 2010



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hello, we have organised a meet at The Scotland Caravan and Motorhome Show 01/05/10 to 03/05/10 hosted by myself and the lovely Hezbez. Full details can be found HERE

All those people who were asking for a Scottish meet here is your chance. Would be great to put faces to all the names and have a meet on home soil as it were. Please give this one your support.

Thanks

Carol


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Carol
Great idea. Have put our name down for provisional place. Will get on to booking.
Sal


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Good evening Caz :wink: 

We may be home for that and would love to come. Can you guarantee the sun?

I have just PM'd you but am going offline now. Moving on to Bielefeld tomorrow and will not be back online until Sunday.

Dean x :wink:


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Booking Close Date:	16/04/2009 ...... :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

xgx said:


> Booking Close Date:	16/04/2009 ...... :lol: :lol: :wink:


Oooooooooopsies wee mistook, should be 16/04/10


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

That's my name on the list


----------



## jaks (Sep 20, 2006)

*meet*

Hi carol my name just added JAKS :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Folks, does anyone know if this is a brand new venture for next year?

I've never heard of such a show in Scotland before.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Hezbez

The same company had a few shows arranged for this year, several of which were cancelled but I have just checked my records and they did not have one arranged in Scotland.

So yes this does seem to be a completely new venue for this company (Appletree Exhibitions). As far as I know none of the other well known motorhomeshow organisers have done one in Scotland either, but someone may prove me wrong?


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Provisionally booked, all depends on the work situation, sorry cant be more specific.

Steve


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Carol,
Would love to come, but wrong bank holiday. The boss can only get the half term holiday.
Gerry


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

GerryD said:


> Carol,
> Would love to come, but wrong bank holiday. The boss can only get the half term holiday.
> Gerry


Awwwwwwwwww Gerry, we could have been together again, its been soooooooooooooo long :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

carolgavin said:


> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> > Carol,
> ...


I still have my treasured momento. It goes with me everywhere.......
Gerry


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

GerryD said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> > GerryD said:
> ...


Come on, spill the beans, we want details :lol:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hezbez said:


> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> > carolgavin said:
> ...


So sorry we are sworn to everlasting secrecy, but it was an evening I will never forget. :lol: :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

ya don't wanna know me eyes are still stinging!

Greenie


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

carolgavin said:


> Hezbez said:
> 
> 
> > GerryD said:
> ...


It still glows.....


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Keep hitting it with a stick Gerry we kept telling you to do that!


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

greenasthegrass said:


> Keep hitting it with a stick Gerry we kept telling you to do that!


So the "Oh and it gets hot" is connected then.


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

Ye what!

Sorry that I won't be there - sounds like it'll be a great bash. You can think of me while you are swallying and me with my head in the books.

D


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hiya just a wee reminder to all the folk who have expressed an interest in a meet/rally in Scotland. This one is in Scotland and is combined with a motorhome show so should be interesting. 
So go on add your name and come along, a great opportunity for all the Scottish motorhomefacts members to get together and meet up.


----------

